# PERMIT REQUIREMENT



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 12, 2011)

We all know that some species require special permit for purchase or possession. Does the permit requirement deter or have any influence on wether you get that tortoise or not?


----------



## terryo (Apr 12, 2011)

It's only the last few years that I have been getting a permit. I do like the idea that it's legal now, and I don't have to worry if any nasty neighbor has something to say about me owning boxies. But I know lots of people that don't have permits. We don't need any for the Redfoots here. But, if I couldn't get a permit, I would still have my boxies.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Apr 12, 2011)

Greg, initially I didn't like the permit system. But, I think it is important. If someone really wants to work with the species, they will do whatever necessary to get the proper permits. Just a small fee and an application submission to work with one of my most favorite animal species, no gripes. Separates the truly dedicated from the "just interested" parties.

If aldabras required a permit, I am pretty sure you would file the necessary documents.

I would go for galaps, but space and lack of males presents an issue for me.


----------



## corb (Apr 13, 2011)

this is my first post, we do not need permits for boxies her in texas , however its looking like we might soon, there is a need for a permit for the Texas tortoise, berlanders.. i think i spelled that wrong,


----------



## rachael (Apr 13, 2011)

I seem to prefer the torts I need permits for.. but that was just by accident. 


-TTs #1 Fan, Rachael


----------



## Neal (Apr 13, 2011)

I can see why people don't like the permit system, but l think like Norman in that it seperates the truley dedicated from the other types. The species that require the permits should only be kept with the intention of breeding and preserving in my opinion. Breeders obviously can't screen everybody, but a permit at least gives some credibility to the intent of the purchaser.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2011)

corb said:


> this is my first post, we do not need permits for boxies her in texas , however its looking like we might soon, there is a need for a permit for the Texas tortoise, berlanders.. i think i spelled that wrong,



Welcome!


----------



## muddoc (Apr 13, 2011)

While I do not have my CBW permit yet, I don't need it right now, I do plan on getting it one day, as I would love a pair of radiateds. We do export snakes, so I am relatively familiar with the USFWS and other government agency tape, and while it is slow and annoying sometimes, it really isn't that bad.

Great question.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 13, 2011)

muddoc said:


> While I do not have my CBW permit yet, I don't need it right now, I do plan on getting it one day, as I would love a pair of radiateds. We do export snakes, so I am relatively familiar with the USFWS and other government agency tape, and while it is slow and annoying sometimes, it really isn't that bad.
> 
> Great question.



:shy:

We have ours, it is not expensive, just a little paper work, etc.....


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

If I wanted to get a specific tort that required a permit, I would have to issues with it. A little hassle of getting a permit should never deter someone from getting what they want..


----------



## DeanS (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a 'grand-fathered' F&G permit when I had wolves and fortunately a very cool Captain in Long Beach allowed me to add on the Cubans I was raising at the time...but I don't know if I could get new permits since I let everything expire...and I wouldn't bother if were a 'low profile' animal. But, I'd give it serious consideration if I were to get back into large predators.


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 13, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Does the permit requirement deter or have any influence on whether you get that tortoise or not?



So far, I haven't really decided to get any tortoises for which I would need a permit, even tho Norman's radiated tortoises do come close.  It would however, bother me and give me reason to delay getting one. It's the same, as when there is a tortoise up for adoption some place that I am interested in. I just never think I have enough knowledge or good enough enclosures to pass any kind of test.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2011)

corb said:


> this is my first post, we do not need permits for boxies her in texas , however its looking like we might soon, there is a need for a permit for the Texas tortoise, berlanders.. i think i spelled that wrong,



Hi Corb:

Welcome to the forum!! May we know your name?


----------



## cdmay (Apr 13, 2011)

Permits have their place but in many cases they have harmed certain species because of red tape and hassles.
A perfect example are radiated tortoises. They are easy to keep and fairly easy to breed but require a permit to cross state lines. This has hampered their distribution among keepers-- the vast majority of whom would be breeding them if they could just obtain the animals.
I know of one breeder in particular who stopped breeding his radiateds because it became too difficult for him to find 'legal' buyers of his hatchlings within the state of Florida and he was terrified of getting caught shipping to someone in another state who didn't have the proper paperwork. 
The very same issue has kept me from ever obtaining and breeding radiateds. There is no doubt in my mind that I could breed them but just don't need the worry and hassle of dispersing hatchlings.


----------



## zesty_17 (Apr 23, 2011)

I like the permitting system. I think permits & documentation helps protect both torts & owners to the ignorant.


----------

